# Shelters, Shacks, & Shanties



## Gumshoe (Jun 13, 2010)

I recently came across a very interesting book called _Shelters, Shacks, and Shanties_ by Daniel Carter Beard. You can purchase this book at Amazon.com or from your local bookstore. There is also a text-only version online at _Project Gutenberg_ (www.gutenberg.org). The only drawback to the text-only version is that you miss out on the wonderful illustrations included in the book.  This could be a very useful resource for travelers looking to make temporary shelter.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 21, 2010)

Thats pretty cool! do you think you can give us an idea of what is in the book? I'd like to "purchase" it if it interests me.


----------



## sh2dow (Dec 26, 2012)

full book with pics here http://www.green-ebook-shop.com/ebooks/2/8/2/5/28255/28255.html


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is a DL link.
http://archive.org/details/sheltersshackssh00bear


----------



## bygmeister (Mar 14, 2013)

i lost my copy, the illustrations are great!


----------

